# Car Brakes Stick



## hsentra (Jun 1, 2006)

When it gets really cold overnight, my car brakes get stuck in the morning when I turn on the car. It'll eventually release after a few seconds. The 'stickyness' feels the same as when you pump your break when the car is turned off (ie: the brake pedal gets stuck).

Anyone know what the problem might be? I've had my break pads changed awhile ago but that didn't seem to help.

Thanks!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you have 4 wheel disc brakes or only front disc barkes? Do you know which 'brake' is sticking?


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

hsentra said:


> When it gets really cold overnight, my car brakes get stuck in the morning when I turn on the car. It'll eventually release after a few seconds. The 'stickyness' feels the same as when you pump your break when the car is turned off (ie: the brake pedal gets stuck).
> 
> Anyone know what the problem might be? I've had my break pads changed awhile ago but that didn't seem to help.
> 
> Thanks!


Is your car manual or automatic? Or really I should be asking if you use your Emergency Brake when you park. I had a VW Jetta that had the same problem. When it got cold, I would release the E-Brake after starting the car and the rear disc brakes would stick. It took a while to figure it out, but eventually it was fixed by replacing the brake lines. I know this example is of another make and model, but a car is a car and the problem could be caused by the same thing.


----------



## hsentra (Jun 1, 2006)

My car is manual and I always use my emergency brake when I park the car. I wonder if it is the same problem. Are brake lines expensive to replace?

Oldnissanguy: I'm not sure if i have 4 wheel or front wheel disc brakes and I can't tell which brake is sticking.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

I can't remember how much it was to have them replaced, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't that expensive. Just call your local shop and ask them how much it would be to replace the lines. Even if you do it yourself, this should give you a ballpark estimate. As for your other question for Oldnissanguy, I know the Jetta had four-wheel disc brakes. If it is the brake lines, this wouldn't make too much of a difference. Just thought I'd give you all the info. Also, only my rear brakes were "sticky" in cold weather. Made it fun to drive in the snow and pull out of snowed in parking spaces.


----------



## hsentra (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks WolfSpec. I'll give my mechanic a call and see what the says. Luckily, my brakes get stuck only for a few seconds when I start my car. 

Thanks for your help!


----------

